# Massig Probleme auf einmal



## manumerten (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo und moin moin @ all
Ich hab da mehrere Probleme
1.) Ich komm seit heute morgen nicht mehr in FIFA 2005 (nen PC-Spiel) online rein.
Wenn ich mich enloggen will kommt dieser Screen
http://home.arcor.de/manumerten/ea_sports.JPG
und den kriege ich eben gesagt erst seit heute morgen
Dass es was damit zu tuen hat, dass ich gestern auf ner privaten LAN (von mir veranstaltet) war, kann glaub ich nich sein...
Kann das was mit der Firewall zu tuen haben 
Falls ihr irgednen Tipp wisst, bitte melden
2.) Ich habe seit kurzem eine total komsiche Schrift auf dem PC und auf fast allen Web-Sites
z.B. in meinem Guestbook ist die Schrift auf einmal total groß oder in Google
SCREEN ----> 
http://home.arcor.de/manumerten/google.JPG
Normalerweise regelt das ja nen CSS-Style Cheat, aber ebi mir is irgedwie für manche HP's keienr mehr vorhanden 

mfg manumerten


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Februar 2005)

Ähm zu Problem 2: Diese "komische Schrift" ist Arial, das normalste auf der Welt. Wird auch hier auf Tutorials.de verwendet, falls dir das nicht aufgefallen sein sollte. Was dich vermutlich verwirrt, ist die Grösse der Schrift. Diese kannst du im Menü ändern: Ansicht > Schriftgrad.

Zu deinem FIFA-Problem kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Setz dich doch einfach mal mit dem Kundendienst in Verbindung.


----------



## MCIglo (6. Februar 2005)

Vlt hast du dir mit deinem Internetexplorer auch nen Schädling eingefangen.
In diesem Falle kann ich nur sagen: selbst schuld!


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Februar 2005)

ad 1)
Wie wählst du dich denn ein? Router oder einfach nur ein Modem? Welches SP hast du? Ev. wird ein benötigter Port von einer Firewall blockiert.
ad 2)


> CSS-Style Cheat


Du meinst ein Style Sheet? ^^


----------



## manumerten (7. Februar 2005)

> Ähm zu Problem 2: Diese "komische Schrift" ist Arial, das normalste auf der Welt. Wird auch hier auf Tutorials.de verwendet, falls dir das nicht aufgefallen sein sollte. Was dich vermutlich verwirrt, ist die Grösse der Schrift. Diese kannst du im Menü ändern: Ansicht > Schriftgrad


 
Ok, jetzt wieda alles.thx ;-) 



> ad 1)
> Wie wählst du dich denn ein? Router oder einfach nur ein Modem? Welches SP hast du? Ev. wird ein benötigter Port von einer Firewall blockiert.


 
Ich wähle mich mit meinem Router ein.
Ports sidn alle freigeschlaltet. Hat ja auch vorher schon immer gefunzt. Nur jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr 
Habe SP1 bei der Windows Media Center Edition
Die Ports sidn wie gesagt alle freigeschaltet^^
Und Firewall ist nur im Router und die Widows-Interne

**EDIT**
Ich hätte evtl eine Lösung für das Problem mit FIFA!
In den Netzwerkverbindungen werden bei mir insgesamt 4 Verbindungen angezeigt
Gruppe1: Internetgateway
WAN-1 auf DT-154DSL
Gruppe 2:
LAN oder Hochgeschwindigkeitsinternet:
1) Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung (aktiviert)
2) 1394-Verbindung (aktiviert)
3) LAN Verbindung (deaktiviert)

So, bei meinem Bruder der üer den gleichen Router wie ich ins Netz geht  FIFA online
Allerdings ist bei ihm noch eine 3. Gruppe nämlich DFÜ; T-Online Direktanwahl

Das muss doch eigentlich immer vorhanden sein oder ?
HELP ME

mfg manumerten


----------



## Johannes Postler (7. Februar 2005)

Nein, die DFÜ-Verbindung muss nicht immer vorhanden sein - im Normalfall erledigt genau das dein Router für dich.
Zu deinem Problem habe ich aber auch keine Lösung.  :suspekt:


----------



## manumerten (7. Februar 2005)

Nur Prob is, dass es vorher funktioniert hat!
Und jetzt nicht mehr
Kann mir sonst noch jdm helfen?
Ich habe keien Lust wieda zu formatieren


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Februar 2005)

Wurde für die Lan eventuell die Subnetmask oder die IP deines Rechners geändert ?
Falls die Ports im Router nur für bestimmte IPs freigeschalten sind wäre das noch eine möglichkeit.
Ansonsten wüßte ich im Moment auch keine Lösung/Ursache für das Problem.


----------



## manumerten (7. Februar 2005)

Mh, ich hab gerade mal geguckt, aber die Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung unter TCP/IP, da steht immer noch Automatsich beziehen
Von daher kann das nich daran liegen.
Außerdem ahben wir ja über LAN gesüeilt und nich über WLAN, also nur die LAN-Adresse geändert


----------



## manumerten (10. Februar 2005)

Also:
Ich habe eben mal probiert ob das mit dem FIFA klappt wenn ich die Fireall ganz aus habe
aber es kommt immer noch detr gleiche Bildschirm ?
Kann mir jdm helfne?


----------

